# Full Moon EEK!



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, I have just perused my poll on Full Moon affecting behaviour and it seems we overwhelmingly believe that it does have some affect on our behaviour. There is a full moon this weekend.

In that vein, I am here to plead with you all. Please please PLEASE think long and hard before you post! I don't know whether it is the weather, or the moon or what but it seems we have all been a bit cranky around here lately.  (Myself included!) 

Lets avoid threads on say..."Spam, Love it or Hate it" or maybe something about "Politicians of the 20th century, who do you think was overrated" or "Cheez Whiz, yummy or gummy?" and please I beg of you, no threads about any Food TV personality, or restaurants we love/hate.  

I think we need to make an informal pact to only post G rated humour this weekend. Who's with me??? Come on people, we need some love and happiness around here! Its (Canadian) Thanksgiving this weekend and frankly, I want to laugh and party. Join in everyone!


----------



## GB (Oct 4, 2006)

Count me in Alix


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

WOOHOO!! Thats two of us! Who else? And for that matter, all you DCers south of the border, take this opportunity to practice for YOUR thanksgiving. Turkey is good anytime. We can all groan together on Sunday night.


----------



## Ken (Oct 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Lets avoid threads on say..."Spam, Love it or Hate it" or maybe something about "Politicians of the 20th century, who do you think was overrated" or "Cheez Whiz, yummy or gummy?" and please I beg of you, no threads about any Food TV personality, or restaurants we love/hate.


 
Geez, what a kill joy.  I'm going to go spread some Cheez Whiz on my Spam sculpture of George Bush while I watch Emeril and think about going to that lousy chain restaurant down the street. 

Alix!  Put down that frying pan!  Ow!


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Dang it Ken! Just for that no turkey for you!   Seriously my love, I'd karma you for that very funny post but sadly, I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That could also explain why my cats & dog are being really bad this week. It's like they've been taken over by evil creatures that jump up on the kitchen table & break glass bowls at 2 in the morning!


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

YAY! Crewsk, I know what you mean about the pets. My cat just freaked out and wrestled herself into a mat and then freaked out some more because the mat was too tight. I was laughing so hard I almost couldn't get her out. Silly thing.

OK, who else is up for fun and games this weekend?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I have just perused my poll on Full Moon affecting behaviour...
> Come on people, we need some love and happiness around here! Its (Canadian) Thanksgiving this weekend and frankly, I want to laugh and party. Join in everyone!


 
And here I was just thinking I needed to post MORE stuff this weekend!!  

By the way, it should have been "It's (Canadian) Thanksgiving", not "Its"  

Running away and hiding now!
John


----------



## corazon (Oct 4, 2006)

How's this for starters?

_1) Ziplock Bags are Male, because they hold everything in, yet you can see right through them.

2) Copiers are Female, because once turned off; it takes a while to warm them up again. It's an effective reproductive device if the right buttons are pushed, but can wreak havoc if the wrong buttons
are pushed.

3) A Tyre is Male, because it goes bald and it's often over-inflated.

4) A Hot Air Balloon is Male, because, to get it to go anywhere, you have to light a fire under it, and of course, there's the hot air part.

5) Sponges are Female, because they're soft, squeezable and retain water.

6) A Web Page is Female, because it's always getting hit on.

7) A Railway is Male, because it uses the same old lines to pick people up.

8) An Hourglass is Female, because over time, the weight shifts to the bottom.

9) A Hammer is Male, because it hasn't changed much over the last 5,000 years, but it's handy to have around.

10) A Remote Control is Female. Ha! You thought it'd be male , didn't you? But consider this - it gives a man pleasure, he'd be lost without it, and while he doesn't always know the right buttons to push, he keeps trying!  _


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2006)

Alix, that's not all they've done! Hubby had thrown away some leftover pizza last night & I discovered, as I was walking downstairs this morning, they had turned over the trash can & drug pizza all over the house. I was not a happy person especially since I hadn't even had my first cup of coffee yet. 

So, anyone up for taking on a kindergarten class for me Friday? I'm subbing & beginning to wonder if I need to wear full body armor or something.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe it's time for a new poll?

Chances Alix regrets starting this thread?  
a) No Way
b) Slightly
c) Fer Sure!
d) Alix? She won't be back until after the full moon now that she's poked the hornets nest!  

John


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

D!!!! You nailed that one ronjohn! LOL, between you and Ken you're going to suck all the karma this weekend! (And boy are you one tough editor! Want a Helper position? )


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Alix for letting me know that there is a full moon this weekend.

Good things always happen to me - I rent my extra parking space out to a young couple and they paid me for 3 months in advance because they were going to Europe and also traveling throughout the US.  They were not sure when they would be back.

I am always paid on the first or second of the month.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 4, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maybe it's not the cats and dog....


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2006)

HB, with my luck, I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 4, 2006)

A full moon also affects my behavior and usually I am in a good mood.

Jolie is just Jolie and it doesn't affect her one way or the other.

I just wanted to add these additional things to my reply.


----------



## amber (Oct 4, 2006)

Dont worry Alix, I'll keep everyone in line.  All the naughty people to the front of the line, nice people to the back of the line   Just kidding, I'll behave.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 4, 2006)

naughty people, come away with me to another thread....................

just kidding,Alix. Maybe the onset of this full moon explains why everyone in the office was so cranky today.

Including me.

Which is why I am drinking Dickel right now instead of a ladylike glass of merlot.


----------



## GB (Oct 4, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Maybe the onset of this full moon explains why everyone in the office was so cranky today.


Or maybe it is that their coffee was secretly switched to Foldgers Crystals.


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm always up for fun and games Alix !!
Cora thanks for the laugh. I especially enjoyed
the sponge one lol. It's so true.
And I'm going to say this ealy before I forget...
please please please enjoy your Thanksgiving
Alix and Ken. But don't be surprised if you find me 
knocking on your door begging for some stuffing !


----------



## Ken (Oct 4, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> please enjoy your Thanksgiving
> Alix and Ken. But don't be surprised if you find me
> knocking on your door begging for some stuffing !


 
How 'bout some Spam and Cheez Whiz instead?


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> How 'bout some Spam and Cheez Whiz instead?


 
Ummmm only if I can watch Emeril with ya lol


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 4, 2006)

From where I'm sitting, the full moon is over three days away....and the lively posts have been going on for a couple of weeks......we seem to be giving a wide berth to the full moon effect here...


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> From where I'm sitting, the full moon is over three days away....and the lively posts have been going on for a couple of weeks......we seem to be giving a wide berth to the full moon effect here...


 
Which is why I am begging for no controversy while there *IS* a full moon bethzaring. If we're all so cranky before it starts, heaven help us when it hits!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou and I will be too busy baying at the moon to get into any sort of trouble...


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

Now THATS a party attitude Vera. Way to go!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2006)

_Alix has ordered fun and games,_
_okay,come on over and help me with the rug rats Have you ever sat down and let a two year old comb your hair? Just watch what they try to wet it with How do you refuse and not gag, that offered bite of PB&J after a little one like Carson dips it in milk and say's here Ma Can you resist those chubby little arms that wrap around your neck and a face wet with tears after being scolded for dumping 5 lbs of flour all over the pantry floor? It's easy to let irritation get to us after a long hard day, and easy to snipe at others, and easy to be ornery,full moon or no full moon..Spend a few hours with 3 or 4 small kids you love and all the petty snarkey little things go right out the window..A child,it's sweetness, it's love, make everything alright and good._
_Alix, Ken and family,and all our Canadian friends and neighbors,_
_Happy Thanksgiving.. _
_kadesma and,the crew _


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm with you Alix - I can't take anymore!  I want fun, I want games, I want wine!!!!  Cheers!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 5, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm with you Alix - I can't take anymore!  I want fun, I want games, I want wine!!!!  Cheers!




Wine?  Did someone say wine??


----------



## XeniA (Oct 5, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> ... I am begging for no controversy  ...


 _Sigh. Am I the ___*only*___ person who thinks that a little bit of lively controversy is a good thing in one's day?___
_ 
Instructions to have fun! and be pleasant! bring out the cur in me .

Signed,
That Compulsively-Honest Sort-of-Foreign Girl__ _


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 5, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Wine? Did someone say wine??


 
Nope! Not me!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Um...ronjohn? Can I come for a visit this weekend?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 6, 2006)

Alix...........hold on to your hat...........Tonight's full Moon will be almost 12 percent bigger than some of the full Moons this year, according to NASA, setting up a fine viewing opportunity when it rises in the evening.


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Harvest moon time. I love looking at it when it is huge.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Alix...........hold on to your hat...........Tonight's full Moon will be almost 12 percent bigger than some of the full Moons this year, according to NASA, setting up a fine viewing opportunity when it rises in the evening.


 
You're right, wasabi.  When the moon is this large during this season it is called the "harvest" moon.  It is called that because of the the long-standing practice of farmers using the extra-large moon to light the night brighter and longer to allow them to work late into the evening harvesting their fall crops.  

Just a little of the trivia that's cluttering up my heat.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 6, 2006)

The Harvest Moon does odd things to people.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> The Harvest Moon does odd things to people.


 
Like put fried eggs on their face.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 6, 2006)

I got out Hubbys telescope, gazed thru it diligently, at the moon.  And couldn't see one person I knew.  I thought Neil Armstrong had a holiday home up there.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 6, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Like put fried eggs on their face.


That's a good one, Buck!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 6, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Like put fried eggs on their face.




Hardy, Har,Har! SOmeones been watchin comedy central today.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Hardy, Har,Har! SOmeones been watchin comedy central today.


 
Not!  
I can personally vouch for that!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got a look at the moon. Beautiful! Take a pic and show us your moon...........get your mind out the gutter folks. I'll show you mine if you show me yours. GB's pic should be a doozy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2006)

I'ld love to put a pic up( but no NSFW section)!

But on another note, this so-called "nor-easter" is clouding any chance of a real moon shot.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's my Hawaiian Moon


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2006)

I was outside watching the moon last night. It was gorgeous !


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 7, 2006)

I rushed home from work last night, batteling the subways since the east side line was closed.  By the time I got up to our roof to take some pictures with the city in the background the sky was so overcast you couldn't even see it.  Last night's moon was a harvest moon and it was 12% larger than a normal full moon.


----------



## Claire (Oct 8, 2006)

When I worked as a receptionist for a vet, we definitely DID notice more weird calls and people on a full moon.  I myself went ballistic yesterday; a full blown menopausal moment brought on by trying to be nice to a son of a friend and wasting a perfectly beautiful fall day listening to his hard-rock band for 2 or 3 hours.  I got home and was mean to everyone.  Luckily "everyone" was my poor husband and dog.  I made appropriate mea culpas and made a wonderful fettucini and cheese dinner.  Actually, a couple of hours of hard rock blasting into my head would make me mean without the full moon and menopause.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I can attest to the full moon bringing on many births!!  My first granddaughter was born 12:22 a.m. Saturday!!!!! My daughter had to be induced because of high BP and she said that when she got to the hospital there was a long waiting line of women waiting. I know that I kept hearing new baby cries about every 5-7 minutes from the time I got there at 3:30 p.m. Friday until about 2 a.m. Saturday. There were so many that they ran out of rooms to move many of them to!!! Sorry but I was not even interested in taking a pic of the moon; had a better subject to take pics of!!!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2006)

Claire, I agree, that would make anyone a bit mean. 

Shunka, congratulations!! What a cool thing! I have heard about the full moon bringing on babies before too. Also heard that about hurricanes. Barometric pressure or something?

My own personal crabby moment came this morning. Hmmm...wish I could blame it on the full moon!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations, Shunka!!! Hope we get to see some of the pics you did take. 

Having been a bartender 100 yrs ago, I know the full moon has an effect on people.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Alix and Half Baked!! Yes, my son-in-law said that last night was another run on the maternity ward again!! I know that they were running out of rooms yesterday morning at 2 a.m.; well it is more so now!! Here is my "Jelly-bean!"


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Shunka, your jelly bean is adorable.  Very best wishes.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

What a cutie!  Now the fun begins.  Is this your first grandchild?  We have 5 grandsons and they're wonderful!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Mudbug and Katie!! This is my first granddaughter; she has 2 older brothers, ages 2 and 4. Now I need to put the finishing touches on the little dresses I have been crocheting for her. As I told my daughter, while she is little may be the only times that we can dress her real girly.......until the little one starts to decide what she will wear that is, lol.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## corazon (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats Shunka!  What is her name?  We've got 2 boys also, I'm twisting dh's arm to try for another.  Maybe a girl next time around.  Very sweet!  Hope your daughter and granddaughter are both doing well!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

_Shunka,_
_she is precious.Makes me want to give her a great big hug..Oh are you going to have fun. I was so use to the 3 boys that I had no idea just how special little Olivia would be. I'm having the time of my life, picking out dresses for her and paining on some onezees, getting those big open mouth bites from her, The little ones are so special ...The best of all things to your new little girl._

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2006)

A perfect baby!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words!! Her real name is Jasmine Ashley and weighed 6 lbs. 15 oz.; not bad for being 4 weeks early!!!! She was okayed to go home yesterday but my daughter is still being watched for her BP. They should be going home this morning.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, what a doll-baby jelly bean! Congrats again.  

My 2nd grandchild is coming in February and they know it's going to be a boy. So now I'll have one of each. My 18 month old granddaughter is named Olivia, kadesma.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 9, 2006)

Half Baked, you are going to love having a second grandbaby!!!!! Baby boys are just as sweet as baby girls!!! Let us all know when he arrives!!

I would still be down there except that there was a bad conflict brewing due to my son-in-law’s father. I did not want to bring more stress onto my daughter at this time. At another time, if this man still persists in being the total ******* that he is; he will find out not to mess with me.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so glad they are having a little boy.....I want my son to go through what I did.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 9, 2006)

They say that payback is heck, Jan.  I'm hopeful myself.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

Have we all survived the full moon???    Lou and I howled at it a couple of times, bayed once or twice, and then got back up to no good....   

All in all, I have a fantastic weekend...and I say it was because of that full moon


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Oh, what a doll-baby jelly bean! Congrats again.
> 
> My 2nd grandchild is coming in February and they know it's going to be a boy. So now I'll have one of each. My 18 month old granddaughter is named Olivia, kadesma.


Well Jan we have a lot in common besides our love of fixing good food..My little Olivia is going to be a year old the end of January..After the 3 boys, I'm really getting to enjoy little girl shopping..I've got the boys, well two of them helping me in the kitchen, the third is in the kitchen but all he does yet is eat  Now I have a little girl to by a ruffled apron for and to teach how to rattle pots and pans..

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm really tickled that I finally get to buy pink and frilly.  It's so much fun!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 9, 2006)

I can attest to the full moon syndrome.  I work in a nursing home and have off and on for the last 12 years.  I know instantly when there's a full moon and I don't even have to look at the sky.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2006)

OK this is a bit of a weird story, but many years ago my cat was acting very strange. I took him to the vet and it turns out I was just in time. Without getting into detail (most of which I have forgotten) he had a blockage of some sort that would have ended up killing him if I did not get him into the vet when I did. When I asked the vet what had caused it she said they really do not know the actual reason, but...and she said I would probably think she was crazy, but she was being perfectly honest...they see this happen a ton when there is a full moon. Sure enough there was a full moon when this happened to my cat.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 10, 2006)

GB, was is that thing that cats (mostly tomcats) get that is kinda (but worse) like kidney stones? If it was, one of my tomcats would get that real bad too. My vet was right about cats being prone to that, do better outside, Leo hasn't had a recurrance in years. And when he did it was around the full moon, come to think about it.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes I am pretty sure that is what it was Shunka.


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Have we all survived the full moon???


 
Just barely. It was touch and go for me this weekend. I was danged sick! I get sick rarely, but boy...did I save up! I'm on the road to recovery now, and I'm going to have fun going thru all the posts in my absence. 

Congrats to you HalfBaked!

Shunka and GB, that is just weird.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't think I survived.  I'm even more cranky than ever and beginning to wonder if I have the symptons of depression.  Nuthin sounds good or enjoyable.  Boo. Hiss. Spit. Growl.  

Crawling under the table now and pulling the tablecloth over my head.


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

Hot tub woman! NOW!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

yes, ma'am (dragging tablecloth behind me and moving slowly).  But I don't want to inflict this foul mood on the other ladies who are having fun over there.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Just barely. It was touch and go for me this weekend. I was danged sick! I get sick rarely, but boy...did I save up! I'm on the road to recovery now, and I'm going to have fun going thru all the posts in my absence.
> 
> Congrats to you HalfBaked!
> 
> Shunka and GB, that is just weird.



I hope you are feeling better!


And mudbug, a long soak will do you good, go for it!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> yes, ma'am (dragging tablecloth behind me and moving slowly). But I don't want to inflict this foul mood on the other ladies who are having fun over there.


You're not alone there girl..My kids have been standing 3 feet away for fear of getting bit..We can only cope with just so much bunk before we blow the lid off. Hang in there and go put your feet up. Or come help me beat the begeebees out of some bread dough!

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2006)

Full moon tomorrow and I must say that so far the only ones acting at all weird are the cats. But hey, that's an everyday occurrence!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it that time again already????!!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2006)

Resurrecting this to mention that the full moon was on Tuesday the 5th. This might help explain some of the cranky moments that have popped up lately. Ayrton, this post is for you after reading the powdered sugar thread. LOL!! Its not collective PMS afterall! (OK, it might be, but lets blame the full moon anyway!)


----------

